# Mach 2 GT mod



## ElSchwingo (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo wie kann man eine Mach 2 GT auf mehr Abwärme(so um die 350-400W) optimieren?
Kann man das selber machen?
Oder kennt Ihr da jemanden zum Beispiel hab Ich mal was von Iceman gehört der wohnt ganz in meiner Nähe kennt den vielleicht jemand?

Danke mfg


----------



## DerMalle (20. Juni 2009)

Hast du ihn mal gefragt, ob er das macht?

Wenn nicht, frag doch mal deinen ortsansässigen Kälteanlagenbauer. 
Anderes Kapillarrohr und R404A Kältemittel wird benötigt. 

Wie ist denn der Zustand deiner Mach? Bilder?


----------



## 4ng3ldust (21. Juni 2009)

350W-400W, glaub nicht,d as dies mit einer Singe Stage überhaupt machbar ist.

Ich habe gehört Iceman macht nichts mehr, sondern vertreibt nur noch die Teile, aber fragen kostet ja nichts.


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. Juni 2009)

was willst du kühlen wo du 350-400 watt abwärme hast?


----------



## ElSchwingo (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo kühlen will Ich einen i7 920 hab Ihn jetzt wieder auf Lukü bei 3,8GHz 1.45 VCore und ist bei 270W Abwärme und so auf 4.2 würde Ich schon mind. kommen wollen.Und bei 4.2GHz schätze Ich mal das Ich so um die 1.6VCore brauche und das wären dann schon 364W Abwärme.
Vielleicht hat jemand Icemans Handynummer oder E-Mailadresse oder eine Idee wie Ich sonst mit Ihm mal reden kann?
mfg


----------



## DerMalle (22. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du die Watt-Angaben her hast, aber 400W bei 1,6V VCore bezweifle ich mal. 
Meine Kaskade ist auf 240W Last ausgelegt. Das hält sie bei ungefähr -88°C. Und meine CPU (W3540) läuft mit knapp über 1,6V ~4,8 bis 5,1GHz. Höchstens bei Vantage steigt die Temperatur auf -78°C an. Das ist aber auch der einzige Benchmark, wo es so abgeht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. Juni 2009)

Die Abwärmeentwicklung einer CPU ist auch von der Temperatur abhängig, bei -20°C CPU Temperatur wid weniger Abwärme freigesetzt als bei 80°C CPU Temperatur. Das liegt daran, das mit steigender Temperatur die Eigenleitung des Halbleiterwerkstoffes steigt, also mehr Strom bei gleicher Spannung fließt. Hinzu kommt ebenfalls, dass die Leckströme bei hohen Temepraturen ansteigen, was wiederum zur Tmperaturerhöhung beiträgt.... Irgendwo gabs auch mal dazu einen Test mit eiener GPU, herauskam dabei, dass ein Temperaturanstieg von 20°C etwa in einer 8% höheren Leistungsaufnahme resultiert. Überschlagsmäßig Kannst du die entstehenede Verlustleistung mit der Formel P1=((V1/V2)^2*(C1/C2)*P0)*1,004^(Temp_neu-Temp_alt) berechnen. Also z.B. P1=((1,6V/1,45V)^2*(4,2GHz/3,8GHz)*270W)*1,004^(z.B.-30°C-z.B.70°C) --> P1= ~244W --> Aufrunden auf 270W, da der Wert 1,004 nicht alzu genau ist. Mit 300Wwärst du eigentlich schon auf der sicheren Seite...


----------

